

How to be a better developer: just use jQuery - visualidiot
http://justusejquery.com

======
lukeholder
I cannot stand it when I look into the source of a page and see 12 script tags
to 12 different plugins. Oh and 12 css files linked in to get all the widgets
to look right.

------
Gigablah
Very profound! Now do one on PHP.

------
relaunched
Best part of this post was the ASCII Dinosaur in the source code.

------
kreutz
Every animation on that page uses CSS transitions.

------
netpenthe
so tilty..

------
drivebyacct2
What the hell is the point of this? Seriously? Just come out with it. I love a
good bit of snark and sarcasm but I'm tired of crap like this getting posted
every week. Let's actually have a discussion about something instead of what
literally amounts to flamebait.

Honestly, call me thick but I do _not_ get the point. At all. This uses
jQuery. But it also uses CSS3. And/But it also doesn't work without
Javascript. Call me stupid, but there's no consistent advocacy anywhere. And
there's a Twitter share button which I find is often hated by those who are
quick to let you know they use noscript.

Or is this mocking the whole debate anyway. Somehow I think I'll regret having
pondered it this long anyway.

edit: I'm sorry, I'm glad I flagged this. This is garbage. The troll is
already proud of the response he's gained, it's pretty obvious looking at
those who've tweeted this, that they don't know what to make of it either:
<https://twitter.com/#!/idiot/status/203403905500069888> and the image:
<http://i.imgur.com/JMFd6.jpg> (Especially given that this is undoubtedly
aimed at me.)

~~~
lukeholder
Lets discuss it here then. What are your thoughts about the misuse of jquery,
and it's effects on the web and our profession?

~~~
drivebyacct2
I can't even, honestly, tell if that's the point. I don't care. I'm a
developer who has used jquery and half a dozen other libraries at various
times. I think it has pros and cons and I tire of the "always javascript,
never javascript" just as I tire of "democrats suck, republicans suck".

------
drmartin
Good!

